# Günstig! Cannondale Bad Boy Solo Ultra wh. m. Fatty Lefty auf Quoka etc.



## Tokyorider (8. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute.....ist zwar kein Ebay...aber ja was ähnliches^^
Hatte das Bike vor einiger Zeit schonmal gepostet...nun muss es doch bald weg.

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_34802800.html


Biete Cannondale Bad Boy Solo Ultra an. 
Gekauft Mai 09 Rechn. vom Bike vorhanden.
Cannondale Bad Boy Solo Ultra, NP 1.799,- 
Farbe: Perlmuttweiss RH: m
Gabel: Fatty Solo Ultra Einarmgabel, 80 mm Federweg 
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 hydr. Scheibenbremsen. 
Shimano Alfine Nabenschaltung 8 Gang 

Folgendes ist zusätzlich verbaut oder als Zubehör dabei: Gepäckträger von Cannondale, Wert 60,- Griffe: Ergon GC2, Wert 40,- Reifen: Cont. Mountain King,- Sattelstütze: Ritchey Carbon Pro, Wert ca 70,- Licht: Sigma Power Led Black, Wert ca 120,- Rückl.: Knog Bullfrog, Wert ca 28,- 

Gesamtwert ca 2.117,- Es sind nur leichte Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden. Auf dem Oberrohr sind am Übergang zur Sattelstütze 2 kl. Lackplatzer, bin mit Schloss drangekommen. An den Hörnchen sind vom Anlehnen leichte Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden. Es können auch noch Ortlieb Gepäcktaschen und ein Trelock BS 610 Top Schloss dazu erworben werden.
Preis: 999,00 EUR Verhandlungsbasis  




http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun...aeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_34802800.html

Probefahrt natürlich nach Absprache möglich

Gruß


----------

